# 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?



## souLRekt (18. November 2019)

*144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Habe einen Monitor der 144hz übertagen kann mit einem HDMI 2.0 Kabel an meinen Pc angeschlossen kann jedoch nur 60 hz bei den Einstellungen auswählen.

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Moin

Welcher Monitor? Welche Grafikkarte? Restliche Hardware? Software?

Man darf Ruhig mehr Informationen, über seine Hardware und Software angeben, wenn man Hilfe erwartet. Vielen Dank.

btw... ein 144Hz Monitor sollte doch DisplayPort haben. Schon mal damit versucht?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Entweder es liegt daran das dein HDMI Kabel nicht mehr als 60Hz packt. Oder dein Monitor in seinen Einstellungen auf 60Hz gestellt ist.


----------



## drstoecker (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Check mal die Einstellung in Windows, oft muss die noch auf 144hz gesetzt werden. Falls das nichts hilft Versuch mal ein anderes Kabel.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Rechtsklick mit der Maus auf dem Desktop, dort "Bildschirmauflösung" anklicken Doppelklick links, "Erweiterte Einstellung" Doppelklick links, Dann den Reiter "Monitor" anwählen und dort "Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate" auf 144Hz anwählen. Übernehmen nicht vergessen.


----------



## claster17 (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass der Monitor kein HDMI 2.0 kann und der HDMI-Eingang somit auf 60Hz beschränkt ist.


----------



## HisN (18. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

Meine Glaskugel sagt das es nur ein HDMI1.4-Eingang ist, weil der Monitor uralt und 144Hz nur über DVI stemmt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

MEINE Glaskugel sagt mir das es niemals aufhören wird mit Threads bei denen die TEs keinerlei Infos zu ihrem System geben!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*

meine Glaskugel behauptet das wir keine Infos bekommen ob sich das Problem erledigt hat und wenn ja wo der Hund begraben war


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2019)

*AW: 144hz Monitor überträgt nur 60hz trotz HDMI 2.0?*



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Rechtsklick mit der Maus auf dem Desktop, dort "Bildschirmauflösung" anklicken Doppelklick links, "Erweiterte Einstellung" Doppelklick links, Dann den Reiter "Monitor" anwählen und dort "Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate" auf 144Hz anwählen. Übernehmen nicht vergessen.


Meine Glaskugel sagt das er dies bereits versucht hat und nur 60 Hz auf Grund der Tatsachen was die anderen User hierzu bereits geschrieben haben auswählen kann.


----------

